

Petition: Public inquiry into the implications of GCHQ's 'Tempora' programme - ceeK
http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/51959

======
alan_cx
Over 1,000,000 people got up off their butts and put the actual effort in to
physically marching on London to protest against the illegal war in Iraq. The
left wing government took no notice what so ever. None.

Please, I am a Brit, can you tell me why the current right wing nut jobs we
currently have ruining our country will take notice of people merely filling
out a petition on the internet?

Im sorry, lazily filling out an e-Petition is only of any use if its what the
government want to do in the first place. They use it validate their
prejudice. If it differs from their policy, they will simply ignore it.

Worse still, if not may people sign the petition, they will use that too as an
excuse to back up their prejudgment.

So, I say, get rid of that e-Petition now, it makes things worse.

Terrifyingly, speaking as a wet pacifist who couldn't fight his way out of a
wet paper bag, the only way I see to oppose a sitting government is mass
violence. Bigger violence that a few summers ago.

~~~
camo
[http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk](http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk) : > You can
create an e-petition about anything that the government is responsible for and
if it gets at least 100,000 signatures, it will be considered for debate in
the House of Commons.

A protest by 1m people doesn't induce any requirement on the house of
commons...these petitions do.

They _might_ not change anything, but at least sign the thing before
committing to failure.

alan_cx: > Terrifyingly, speaking as a wet pacifist who couldn't fight his way
out of a wet paper bag, the only way I see to oppose a sitting government is
mass violence. Bigger violence that a few summers ago.

OUCH. Maybe i'm should be pro GCHQ, might stop you from stabbing a squaddie.

Using (or threatening with violence) when you feel like you have too little
power to change things is a contradiction...if you have so little political
power, why do you think your personal physical power will be so much more
effective? Terrorists and anarchists are the reasons GCHQ exists.

------
tome
Happy to sign, but it would be nice if someone could have checked the spelling
and grammar first. It makes the campaign look less serious.

~~~
colin_jack
Yeah that always bugs me too.

